# my bands first time in a real studio give it a listen



## DeepSpring (Sep 17, 2006)

I play the drums

www.myspace.com/tfpmusic

this was our first time recording in a professional studio and let me say, it was full of excitement.

The new song is "Parking Violation"


----------

